# IVF Wales Cardiff



## Ramallah07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all, 
I'm new to all this but I was just wondering whether any body is having treatment at IVF wales? I had my first icsi cycle in October 2011 and currently waiting for my second cycle. I have phoned a number of times to find out where I am on the waiting but not getting any where . I just feel quite frustrated at the moment, not knowing when its likely to be .


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi

Yes I am having treatment there I also had the same problem should of started treatment last nov but they kept cancelling. I have started now so hopefully no more problems

Good luck xx


----------



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys, I am waiting second cycle as well, have phoned a few times, sometimes they say there's a 12 month wait, and sometimes they say a 9 month wait!! Have they told you how long the list is? Really frustrating!!


----------



## Ramallah07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.

After our first failed cycle in Oct 11, we went for our follow apt in Jan 12 and they said it was a nine months waiting list. I phoned in August 12 and they said it was likely to be the end of the year. Phoned at the end of the year they said to give them a ring in January. Phoned middle of Jan  and they said I should receive an apt in the next two months. Nothing has come through I have phoned a further three times and all I get exactly the same response, 'my manger is phoning people and you should hear something soon' . I have heard nothing and her manager or anybody else has ever phoned me. I don't me sound horrible but I'm just really frustrated and find their lack of communication terrible . I just feel like my life is on hold at the movement.


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi I'm sorry to read that others are experiencing this too. We're waiting for them to tell us when our icsi treatment wil start. We seem to have an appointment and then get told we'll see u in about a year how frustrating. We've been given very little information and are never made aware of what our next appointment will be for . Is it true what I've heard from others on here that they're running 6-10 months behind


----------

